# اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..



## christ my lord (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*هنا على هذا الرابط ادخل و اكتب اسمك و اسم العائله*
*
*​*
**و اضغط على اكتشف و شوف اية يطلع لك..*


*كل واحد يحط لنا اية طلع معه..*


*من هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*





​*Honda Civic*


سيارة احلامى ههههههههههههه​


----------



## wawa_smsm (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*






:110105no44::010105~332:
دى سيارة أحلامى .. لأ ياعم أنا مش هحلم تانى...!
وبعدين دى ايه بالظبط .. عربية ولا موتوسيكل ولا توكتوك ,مش باين لها حاجة.


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسيييييييييييي على الموضوع الجميل ده.
​


----------



## فادية (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*





وااااااااااااااو يا ربي حقق لي الحلم دا:smil12:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*







ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى اخرة صبرى مااااااااااااااااشى بس عموما متميزة

اللى على على يا فراشة انتى وفادية 
سيفك هاتش باك مرة واحدة يا فراشة 
الله يساهلك يا قمر و ما تنسيناش فى لفة بالعربية الجديدة


ايه التواضع ده يا فادية 
تويوتا
 متهيائلى مش عاوزة تعرفى الأشكال اللى زينا
 بعد العربيات الجامدة دى
بس خدى بالك ما تزويديش عن 140 كم/ساعة 
علشان التويوتا بتبقى خفيفة بعد السرعة دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا كرست على الموضوع اللذيذ 
و يا ترى انت فين عربيتك
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فادية (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> >
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



وحشنا كلامك  الحلو يا  يويو   :w00t:​


----------



## سيزار (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*






Jaguar E-type
***********************

ميرسى على الموضوع دى عربيه جد جد جدى ههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*

انتى بجد زى العسل
 وحشانى كتير ردودك اللى تموت من الضحك 
ربنا يخليكى يا احلى فادية​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*



سيزار قال:


> Jaguar E-type
> ***********************
> 
> ميرسى على الموضوع دى عربيه جد جد جدى ههههههههههههههه




اللهم لا حسد 
جاجوار و اسبور كمان 
الله يساهلك يا باشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مبرووك عقبال ما تجيب التوكتوك
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*

لا ياعم
مش هلعب معاكوا

شكلها مش حلو
 :smil13:


----------



## assyrian girl (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*

*hehehehehh mine one is Hummer 
thank God​*


----------



## christ my lord (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*

*الف شكر عل مروركم جميعااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## gift (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*

:ranting:


----------



## christ my lord (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*



gift قال:


> :ranting:


*شكراا على مرورك*​


----------



## شروق الشمس (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*






مذا فعلت لكم :ranting:
اكيد حفقد التوازن 
شكرا


----------



## eman88 (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*

ما لقيت اخلى من هلسيارة بخجل اركب فيهاا:smil12:


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*

واوووووووووووووووووووو
ولا كنت احلم بيها حتى



​


----------



## christ my lord (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*



شروق الشمس قال:


> مذا فعلت لكم :ranting:
> اكيد حفقد التوازن
> شكرا


*هههههههههههههههه .. معلش بقة خيرها فى غيرها .. وبجد نورت الموضوع .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*



eman88 قال:


> ما لقيت اخلى من هلسيارة بخجل اركب فيهاا:smil12:


 
*انتِ تستاهلى اجمل واحلى من العربية دى .. واشكرك على مرورك .. نورتى الموضوع .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*



بنت الفادى قال:


> واوووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> ولا كنت احلم بيها حتى
> 
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههه*

*عربية جميلة .. تستاهليها .. الف شكر على مرورك .. نورتى الموضوع ..*
*الرب يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## s_h (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*


----------



## mero_engel (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*







*ايه ياعم يوساب العربيه دي*
*دي تتركب منين بالضبط اصلي اتلغبط:t33:*
*طبعا محلمتش بعربيه زي دي لاني مشفتش زيها قبل كده عشان احلم بيها*
*ميرسي علي الموضوع الللذيذ دا*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*








يا سلام لو الحلم دا اتحقق هروش نفسى  اوى


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*

_طلعتلى عربية شبة القطة_


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*






*ولا فى الاحلام يلا حد يجبها لى فى عيد ميلادى يلا​*


----------



## christ my lord (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*

*الف شكر على مروركم *​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*

*




Porsche 911
YESSSSSSSSS THAT MY CAR HHHHHHHHHHHH 
اغتقد انى ده عربتى فى الاحلام بس  اصلى محدش قلى الاستلام امتى هههههههههههههه
ولو وصلت هههههههههه مش ركب حد جنبى بقى  ايه عبيتكم ده  روحو غيره اسمكم اول مره احس بقيمة اسمى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*

_*يا عم شو هاد :dntknw::dntknw:
انا مليش على شغلة السيارات هاي:blush2::blush2:
بس تعرف ممكن انها تكون مزبوطة
بس تعرف انا سيارة احلامي هي
مرسيدس clk gtr 2007انا مش طالب اكتر من هيك بس:smil16::smil16:​*_


----------



## girl of my lord (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*







ايه دي وحشهه وصغيره قوووووووووي
ماليش دعوة انا عايزة واحده حلوة:ranting:
موضوع لذيذ ميرسي يوووووساب
انا كتبت باللون ده عشان متغاظه
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Man (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*







*Aston Martin Vanquish*

انا موافق علي الحلم ده :t33:

شكرا يا يوساب علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## جيلان (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
جالى فرارىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
مية مية
يسمع من بئك ربنا*


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*يارب كل واحد طلعت لة عربية وعجبتة تتحقق لة .. الف شكر على مروركم جميعاً *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*

*ههههههههههههههههههه 
موضوع رائع جدا 
ودى العربيه الالى طلعتلى 



​*


----------



## christ my lord (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*



kokoman قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه ​*
> *موضوع رائع جدا *
> *ودى العربيه الالى طلعتلى *
> 
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*الف مبروك يا باشا على العربية الجميلة دى .. عربية النمر ولا الحمار الوحشى*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*مش عارف .. بس مبروك .. والف شكر على مرورك الجميل جدا دة .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## شنودة بستان (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اكتب اسمك و شاهد سيارة أحلامك..*

ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد موضوع فووووووووووق الرائع يا كريست
انا طلعتلى عربيه Mercedes Benz CLS 500
بس مش عارف اجيبها 
يااااااااااااااااااااه جميله اووووووووووى 
وشكرا على الموضوع يا كريست​


----------

